# Donor and stimming



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

Could anyone give me an indication of how long a donor would normally stimm for before EC?

a rough idea would be good.

Sx


----------



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello  

First & second go I stimmed for 10 days on menopur, then trigger shot day 10, no drugs day 11, EC day 12.

Third go, I stimmed for an extra day.

Hope this helps,

Charlie x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Between 10 and 14 days with 12 as an average.

Ruth


----------

